# What girth size is your horse?



## Vicki1986 (30 January 2007)

just interested as everyone seems shocked when i say my pony takes a 46. apparently thats bigger than expected for such a little'un


----------



## Madam_max (30 January 2007)

Corroy only takes a 48" and she's 15.3hh.


----------



## Accy (30 January 2007)

I have a 15.3 Warmblood who takes a 46


----------



## lucysnapshot (30 January 2007)

my 14.2hh takes a 46


----------



## not_with_it (30 January 2007)

24 inch


----------



## vicster (30 January 2007)

48" however he has lost afew p[ounds recently so may need something smaller soon yay


----------



## fizzer (30 January 2007)

48 for 15.2
60 for 17.2


----------



## Chex (30 January 2007)

My 14.1 is a 46 on his gp and a 28/30 for his treeless.


----------



## mcavity (30 January 2007)

i have a 17.1 TB deep chested takes 62''


----------



## EllieBeast (30 January 2007)

Well, it all depends on the type and size of saddle doesnt it? my horse is currently in a 46" girth and an 18" ideal saddle. - girth slightly too big at the mo.


----------



## JessPickle (30 January 2007)

Pickle is 17.1hh (ish!) and takes a 56" girth


----------



## Halfstep (30 January 2007)

16hh warmblood who takes a 22 inch dressage girth. 
Old horse - 17.1hh used to take a 60'' GP girth.  So I've gone from one extreme to the other.


----------



## ExRacers (30 January 2007)

17hh TB takes a 50" but the 15.2hh TB takes a 54" he is so deep round the girth!!


----------



## Evil_Cookie (30 January 2007)

54" for my 16hh tb mare, that makes her sound so fat desn't it


----------



## _daisy_ (30 January 2007)

17.2hh = 56"
16.2hh = 46"
14.3hh = 44"
14.1hh = 42"


----------



## Kezza (30 January 2007)

my boy is 14hh, weighs 450kg and takes a 48" girth


----------



## HBII (30 January 2007)

My mare is 15.2hh and takes a 48 inch; but shame I have a 50 inch girth that I dont need anymore 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Hb


----------



## 10past6 (30 January 2007)

My tb takes a 46" he's 15.3hh and the little wesh b that i had took a 40" and he was 14hh. He tended to gain afew pounds in the summer so went up a size


----------



## Nic (30 January 2007)

D: 54! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




DA: 48
G:44


----------



## WishfulThinker (30 January 2007)

Beau is a 15.3hh Shire X and takes a 48" girth.  He could take a 46" though or a 44". 

He used to be a 54" when he really was a big lad!


----------



## vicm2509 (30 January 2007)

54" for 16.3 IDxTB


----------



## Happytohack (30 January 2007)

Ella takes 58 inch
Mishky takes (gulp) 64 inches.


----------



## RachelB (30 January 2007)

Mine has a 50" on her GP at the mo as she's feeling skinny... 52" is for the summer (but she was skinny last summer so I can see myself having to buy a 54" this year 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
32" on her dressage one.
She's a 15.3hh proper chunky middleweight ID X with a huge belly (just how she's built).


----------



## ecrozier (30 January 2007)

15hh Arab is in a 38' or 40' depending what we have under his saddle numnah-wise
16hh WB in a 46'
16.2 ID/TB in a 48' but could go to a 50' really.
They are all so different aren't they!


----------



## dwi (30 January 2007)

15.2 cob 52-56" girths depending on how much grass she's eaten


----------



## guisbrogal (30 January 2007)

50" for Ellie. She is 16.3 IDX


----------



## KatB (30 January 2007)

48",. but could do with a 50-52" as it is a sueeze on his jump saddle! He is 16.1hh.....


----------



## lisan (30 January 2007)

Mine is in a 54 inch stud girth with her stubben saddle, and a 26 inch for her dressage saddle!


----------



## Blizzard (30 January 2007)

WB: 46"


----------



## Rambo (30 January 2007)

52" for both of them....although it's a bit bigger on Trike (16.2) than Bo (16.3)...

Different saddles differ greatly though


----------



## fizz-tally (30 January 2007)

fizz takes a 26/28 she is 11.1hh
jay takes a 52, hes 16.2hhish


----------



## aimeerose (30 January 2007)

22/24" dressage and 44/46"GP


----------



## ladylisa (30 January 2007)

52" at the moment as has had a lot of time off over the winter but hopfully she will be back in a 50" soon.


----------



## Rachel_M (30 January 2007)

Just for fun think about this.

Your smallest girth is just 2" inches smaller than me! (5ft) and your largest- Well, lets just say I would be dragging on the floor if I had to hold it up.....


----------



## xxcharlottexx (30 January 2007)

my TB takes a 46" and is 15.3/16


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (30 January 2007)

56" 15.3hh


----------



## benrolo (30 January 2007)

My 16.1hh shire cross at his fattest was a 60" plus a girth expander, now 9 months after moving yards he is 54" but would be Ok with a 52" he looks so much better too.


----------

